# GTR Tubi Style Exhaust - Prototype



## B19KAL (Aug 23, 2007)

Hi guys, finally I've managed to get a couple of videos of the Tubi exhaust I got from Scuderia Systems in Italy. 

The exhaust arrived in December but haven't until now got a chance to proparly open it up due to the bad weather we've had. I've done over 1000 miles now with the new exhaust and can I just say i'm loving it. 

It may be loud for many of you but I think its awesome. Its very loud between 2K-3K rpm and gives off a nice F1 raspy screem at about 4000rpm when you put the foot down. On motorways it quiets down when your doing 70 or over which is ideal. Slight droning on motorways when its below the 3000 rpm mark but hopefully will get this sorted as the exhaust is still a prototype.

If its a loud exhaust you want then this is the exhaust to get. I dont think the final production exhaust is ready yet but by all means give Manu a shout on 01784 434395.

Just want to say a big thank you to Manu & his team at scuderia systems for making this awesome exhaust for me. 
Fantastic top quality service! 
Well done guys :thumbsup:


YouTube - GTR with TUBI exhaust.mov


YouTube - GTR with TUBI exhaust 2.mov

More pics and vids to come


----------



## ANDYR35 (Sep 1, 2008)

Kal,

Very nice indeed buddy. :thumbsup:

Have been waiting to see the results of this work after us chatting about it afew months back. 
PM me a rough costing chief.


----------



## hfc (Jul 1, 2009)

Spoken to Manu few months ago and try to get some detail and price for it but somehow no reply from him. Do you mind if I ask where about are you from scotland. I was hoping to hear it myself then from YouTube


----------



## UnionJackJim (May 31, 2009)

Thumb's up from me :thumbsup:


----------



## tokyogtr (Feb 14, 2008)

I had a Tubi on my f355 and the sound was very good. Only thing that put me off them again was when I saw a photo of a dissected one online. Very poor workmanship compared to Capristo etc. But maybe they've improved in the last few years.


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

...and are you sure it won't melt your very expensive wiring looms?

I hear others do a good job of that (!)


----------



## B19KAL (Aug 23, 2007)

hfc said:


> Spoken to Manu few months ago and try to get some detail and price for it but somehow no reply from him. Do you mind if I ask where about are you from scotland. I was hoping to hear it myself then from YouTube


Hi hfc, I'm in glasgow. Car is going into the bodyshop this week for a respray but your more than welcome to hear it. Just PM me any time. 

It's not like Manu not to return calls but i'll let him know that youve made enquiries.


----------



## B19KAL (Aug 23, 2007)

Kamae said:


> ...and are you sure it won't melt your very expensive wiring looms?
> 
> I hear others do a good job of that (!)


I havent heard about the wiring looms melting but i'll certanly be checking them now you say that :thumbsup:


----------



## ru' (Feb 18, 2007)

Sounds good 



B19KAL said:


> ...YouTube - GTR with TUBI exhaust.mov...


Was that on a cold engine?


----------



## B19KAL (Aug 23, 2007)

ru' said:


> Sounds good
> 
> 
> 
> Was that on a cold engine?


Yeah that video was made actually when the exhaust just got fitted and the engine was cold. 

The sound quality isn't too great as it was taken on a mobile fone.


----------

